
NSA purchased zero-day exploits from French security firm Vupen - Libertatea
http://www.zdnet.com/nsa-purchased-zero-day-exploits-from-french-security-firm-vupen-7000020825/
======
mustapha
Not all that surprising, whatsoever.

